# Awassi sheep rams from Kuwait



## Naef hajaya (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

What is the thing with their backsides?  I don't much about sheep but I can't figure out what that is?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

That's nasty!! As bad as the creepy goats with the messed up face.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

Very neat looking. It seems the "extreme" Roman nose is a desireable trait in the Middle East.  I wonder if it somehow has an advantage during sand storms and such?

Like Pearce - I'm wondering what that thing on their hind ends are. Are they SUPER LARGE tails? It looks like it might be good for meat though!
OK...I looked it up...and under "Awassi Sheep" breed, they're essentially a "fat tail" breed of sheep. I guess that's what that is on their backside...their FAT tail!

Also from the information I've found...the above photos are of the Awassi Sheep. The Najdi sheep look more like those Shami Saudi goats. They're actually quite beautiful sheep.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow those are really bizarre and cool looking!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a fat tailed sheep breed. Theyre pretty common in the middle east and africa. Just alot of " junk in the trunk" as they say.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 20, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> It's a fat tailed sheep breed. Theyre pretty common in the middle east and africa. Just alot of " junk in the trunk" as they say.


So do you eat the tail too then? I'm not a sheep person so know nothing about the fat tail breeds. Other than that weird tail this sheep looks pretty good. That backside just looks weird after all the other sheep I've seen on here have no tails or the long tails.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 20, 2012)

I dont think they would. From what I understand it's mainly fat storage.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I dont think they would. From what I understand it's mainly fat storage.


They use them in the same way a camel uses it's hump.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I think they use their fat is used for lard (like pigs), but I'm not entirely too sure. We have some fat tailed breeds in America, like the Tunis. But most people have bred the fat tail off the Tunis for the show ring, so you won't see very many 'true' fat-tailed Tunis in the U.S.


----------

